# updates to wood ID sub-site



## phinds (Jun 30, 2014)

Just FYI, I've gotten a fair amount of work done on the new "wood ID via anatomy" portion of my site here:

http://hobbithouseinc.com/personal/woodpics/_anatomy/_anatomy.htm

In particular, I just finished this page completely and it will give you an idea of how I plan to finish the other pages that have a lot of stuff on them so as to make it at least conceivable that you could use this to pin down a wood ID:

http://hobbithouseinc.com/personal/woodpics/_anatomy/diffuse porous/domestics/_domestics.htm

I've added several more woods and now have ALL of my available "end grain update" woods represented there (many hundreds of types of wood and even more individual species)

Enjoy (or not ... it might make your head hurt )

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Informative 1


----------

